# Reverted to TE3. Hulu video now appears "zoomed in"?



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

After reverting my Bolt from TE4 to TE3, shows on Hulu now appear to be "zoomed in" and vertically cropped. I have set my aspect ratio to "Panel" in Settings & Messages > Audio & Video Settings > Aspect Correction Mode. I have verified it by pressing the Zoom buttom (is it now the Exit button?) during regular TV and cycling through all the options to where it says panel. I'm just not sure how to fix this while I'm watching Hulu on a TE3 Bolt.

Known issue? Nofix?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

In Live TV, verify that your your 'Zoom' setting is set to Panel. Then launch Hulu and see if that doesn't fix it.

-KP


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

Maybe 20 year old software can't handle Hulu...?


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

jmccorm said:


> After reverting my Bolt from TE4 to TE3, shows on Hulu now appear to be "zoomed in" and vertically cropped. I have set my aspect ratio to "Panel" in Settings & Messages > Audio & Video Settings > Aspect Correction Mode. I have verified it by pressing the Zoom buttom (is it now the Exit button?) during regular TV and cycling through all the options to where it says panel. I'm just not sure how to fix this while I'm watching Hulu on a TE3 Bolt.
> 
> Known issue? Nofix?


Zoom is zoom in TE3

Zoom is exit in TE4

Could try uninstalling app by removing the checkmark then restart box and after reboot check hulu again to reinstall it.


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

KevTech said:


> Zoom is zoom in TE3
> Zoom is exit in TE4
> 
> Could try uninstalling app by removing the checkmark then restart box and after reboot check hulu again to reinstall it.


It looks like it comes down to which remote I'm using? The original Bolt remote has a Zoom. The Bolt VOX remote relabeled the button to exit.

I've already verified that the Zoom on live television is set to panel, but Hulu is still zoomed in. Your readd/reboot instructions are intriguing. I'll give them a try as soon as I can peal the spouse away from the TV.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

jmccorm said:


> It looks like it comes down to which remote I'm using? The original Bolt remote has a Zoom. The Bolt VOX remote relabeled the button to exit.


Ya vox remote does not have zoom button.

Original Bolt remote the Zoom button is Zoom on TE3 but on TE4 it performs as exit.


----------



## jmccorm (Oct 8, 2000)

KevTech said:


> Could try uninstalling app by removing the checkmark then restart box and after reboot check hulu again to reinstall it.


Alright! That Hulu zoom was really awful when watching old Twilight Zone episodes. We went through the above steps (setting tivo into panel model, removing the hulu app, rebooting, verifying it is in panel mode, adding the Hulu app back in, and then launching Hulu).

Unfortunately, this didn't solve the problem. Hulu is still zoomed in while anywhere else we'll see panels. Any more ideas?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

jmccorm said:


> Alright! That Hulu zoom was really awful when watching old Twilight Zone episodes. We went through the above steps (setting tivo into panel model, removing the hulu app, rebooting, verifying it is in panel mode, adding the Hulu app back in, and then launching Hulu).
> 
> Unfortunately, this didn't solve the problem. Hulu is still zoomed in while anywhere else we'll see panels. Any more ideas?


Sadly this isn't the zoom panel issue, you are probably viewing a show/movie in 4:3 that the Hulu app is zooming by default. It's a bug in the Hulu TiVo app and you're stuck with it.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Sadly this isn't the zoom panel issue, you are probably viewing a show/movie in 4:3 that the Hulu app is zooming by default. It's a bug in the Hulu TiVo app and you're stuck with it.


Just noticed this on Star Trek The Next Generation.


----------

